# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  How do I go about breeding RBTs

## alcamee

As the title says, has anyone any experience with breeding these or the American green toad? My partner has recently got some and I would like to see if we could "expand". Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## Kurt

RBT? Not sure what that is.

----------


## John Clare

Got me.  I could make up a name to fit in there but I would be joking around.

----------


## Kurt

Rwandan black toad? red-backed toad? rice and bean taco?

----------


## John Clare

American Green Toad is _Bufo debilis_.  In the wild they require a cool dry period of several months, followed by severe thunderstorms with warm temperatures.  They usually breed from about May-July in the southern US.  I heard some males calling at the end of July in North Texas last year, but they were the last of the Mohicans.

----------


## alcamee

Sorry, They are Fire Bellied Toads!

----------


## Iceni

I'd start with a real life distribution chart of where these animals live and breed naturally. 

European Fire-bellied Toad - Bombina bombina : WAZA : World Association of Zoos and Aquariums




> Eastern Europe from the coasts of the southern Baltic Sea south to Turkey and eastwards to beyond the Ural in Russia. Reintroduced into Sweden in 1983 after it became extinct about 1960.


Then you need to work out the average temps in summer and winter. Only do this for 1 location. Say Turkey.

Turkey Average Maximum Temperature Chart

this chart is your guide to how hot the tank should be on a monthly basis. 

After that the rest is habitat, and lighting. 

And the final piece of the puzzle is the animals themselves sometime they will simply not want to breed.

----------

